# Babydoll face?



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know, I know, you're probably sick of this particular question. I did use the search feature to try to find a satisfactory answer to this, but alas, I did not find anything to properly ease my curiosity. I need to know! Why? Uh... I don't know...I'm just lame like that. *nods*

But it would be awesome if somebody who has experience with this characteristic could take a look at Lucy's pics and give their opinion as to whether or not she has a babydoll face. I've read the description and tried to apply it, but I just get so confused. *holds head* 

These two are when she had her longer puppy coat.
















And this is after her first trip to the groomers.










Thank you soooo much!! I hope this is the right category to post this question in and I apologize for the lameness factor. I really did try to find out the answer on my own, I swear!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never quite understood the term "babydoll face". I mean..maltese don't look like
doll babies, do they? lol I think what people really mean is the shorter muzzle and wide
set eyes. Some say two fingers width between the eyes and one finger width across the 
bridge of the muzzle. I don't know that this works for all dogs as bigger dogs will of course
have more space. Anyway, if you think she's a babydoll, then she is, and that's all that
really matters.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Larry Stanberry of Divine Maltese once gave a very good explanation of baby doll heads. If you look at my signature, he said Nibbler had a baby doll head but Sparkle did not although it was close. I love Sparkle's face although it is not real baby doll. I also love Nibbler's face.

In my opinion, Lucy does not have a babydoll face but I also don't think it matters. She is a doll and has beautiful big eyes and great pigment.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That's an interesting question . My 3lb Charlotte ( who is a maltese x shih tzu ) has a very short muzzle and wide set eyes ( I know people call this the baby doll ) . But all maltese are beautiful flat or long nose . If people truly want a flat face and big eyes , get a shih tzu ( like my Henry ) . The Maltese by tradition have a muzzle of medium length . Your dog is lovely . Sarah


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Some breeders go for a modified babydoll face since there have been some problems with babydoll faces (e.g. shorter muzzle sometimes does not leave enough room for teeth). The objective of my breeder was a modified babydoll, but I don't consider her to have a babydoll face. It's just a cute little face!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

All I know is that Lucy is_ beautiful_









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, Lucy is ADORABLE!!

Brenda & Shayna


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

Lucy is beautiful! I'm not really familiar with baby doll faces so I'm not much help there. I have noticed lots of difference of the faces of Maltese, but I'm with the others, it doesn't really matter... they are all adorable baby doll face or not.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Lucy is adorable














!!! That is all that matters







!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have to agree here and say Lucy is adorable and I would say you are very lucky that she is healthy and beautiful as that is what matters the most


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I've never quite understood the term "babydoll face". I mean..maltese don't look like
> doll babies, do they? lol I think what people really mean is the shorter muzzle and wide
> set eyes. Some say two fingers width between the eyes and one finger width across the
> bridge of the muzzle. I don't know that this works for all dogs as bigger dogs will of course
> ...










Lucy is darling.







I tried the two finger width between Matilda's eyes, that checked out ok, then I tried the one finger width across the muzzle, half finger for Matilda. What doen't make sense to me is everyone has different size hands and fingers, so how does that work







I happen to have small hands. I know Matilda doesn't have a baby face, but she's my beauty anyways.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is a thread discussing what Babydoll faces are..
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...887&#entry63887


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Larry Stanberry of Divine Maltese once gave a very good explanation of baby doll heads. If you look at my signature, he said Nibbler had a baby doll head but Sparkle did not although it was close. I love Sparkle's face although it is not real baby doll. I also love Nibbler's face.
> 
> In my opinion, Lucy does not have a babydoll face but I also don't think it matters. She is a doll and has beautiful big eyes and great pigment.[/B]



THANK YOU!!! This is exactly what I was looking for! The 'this is an example of a baby doll face, this is not' so that I could see the differences right in front of me. Your babies are beautiful, btw, and I feel like I've seen the light, LOL!

I didn't 'want' Lucy to have a babydoll face because I think it's preferable, I was just trying to figure out the differences, to get it straight in my own head. It was driving me bonkers! Why, I don't know, it just was.

So thank you again for taking the time to answer my question! Even as lame as it was!!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=194679
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Matilida is such a little cutie pie! And she's your little baby, with very good reason. She looks well spoiled!

I didn't expect to fall so deeply in love with Lucy, and so quickly. My husband does NOT like animals and did not want me to get a dog (you can see how well I listen to him) Anyway, he just loves Lucy, and that is a true testament to the breed, let me tell you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

[attachment=6725:attachment]


> I have to agree here and say Lucy is adorable and I would say you are very lucky that she is healthy and beautiful as that is what matters the most
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I agree, most definitely!! Although even if she was the ugliest maltese EVER, I'd still love her to pieces because she makes me laugh. Wait, is there such a thing as an ugly maltese?









My curiousity was piqued with the babydoll label when I was visiting my sister in Kentucky (I live in california) and her next door neighbor has a maltese. My dog and Selena became quick friends and I was able to study the differences between them and I realized that Lucy's features were much finer than the other sweetie. That is how it got started, why I even cared to begin with, LOL! I didn't know if 'finer' features meant babydoll face. I'm such the newbie, I swear! Here is a pic of the pups when they went to get groomed together, Lucy (my dog) is on the bottom. Selena is being held above her and they were soooo cute together!










Of course they keep shaving Lucy's face at my vet's office so her face looks pointier than it should. Next time I plan on telling them to KEEP THEIR CLIPPERS AWAY FROM THE LITTLE DOG.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

In my opinion a babydoll face would apply to Brit's Toy & Cosy and also Miss. Melanie's Mr. Wookie, Charmypoo's Nibbler and there's a couple more, but I can't seem to remember who they are. Look at their faces and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't think Daisy has a babydoll face, but her nose is shorter and I just love her face! She always seems to have an expression in her eyes. I love my baby!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

See, I consider Cosy a smooshy face, not a baby doll face. I always thought babydoll faces 
meant little faces..that is ...those thinner more pointy muzzles on small heads. I've seen 
a few like that and they called them babydoll. I call short broad muzzles and wide set eyes
"smooshy faces". Char, your Nibbler is most definitely a smoosh face. LOL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> See, I consider Cosy a smooshy face, not a baby doll face. I always thought babydoll faces
> meant little faces..that is ...those thinner more pointy muzzles on small heads. I've seen
> a few like that and they called them babydoll. I call short broad muzzles and wide set eyes
> "smooshy faces". Char, your Nibbler is most definitely a smoosh face. LOL[/B]


Well then .. I like smooshy faces. Send Cosy over


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> See, I consider Cosy a smooshy face, not a baby doll face. I always thought babydoll faces
> meant little faces..that is ...those thinner more pointy muzzles on small heads. I've seen
> a few like that and they called them babydoll. I call short broad muzzles and wide set eyes
> "smooshy faces". Char, your Nibbler is most definitely a smoosh face. LOL[/B]



That's where I was getting confused too! Lucy has a small head and her features aren't as broad and are kind of pointy. But whatever she is, she's my little Princess Fluffy Butt and nothing can ever change that. *nods* Even though her butt isn't as fluffy, it doesn't matter.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Lucy is soo cute!








I just love her little hair cut.
It's funny how when they first come into our lives all of these things are important.
Baby doll face , size etc. Then they just become the best thing to happen to us & none of it seems as important.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I've never quite understood the term "babydoll face". I mean..maltese don't look like
> doll babies, do they? lol I think what people really mean is the shorter muzzle and wide
> set eyes. Some say two fingers width between the eyes and one finger width across the
> bridge of the muzzle. I don't know that this works for all dogs as bigger dogs will of course
> ...


This is what I always understood too Brit, I agree. I always heard that it was the shorter muzzle and the wider set eyes. Some people love the look and Divine is known for his babydoll faces. Although, IMO if the muzzle is tooooo short and the eyes toooo wide it gives them a harsher look as adults.

JM2centsW


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe and Bella don't fit into the babydoll category but I love them so much they are 'perfect' for me







Zoe has a longer nose but the blackest pigmentation and most expressive eyes. Bella has a wider face and shorter nose, but her pigmentation is not quite as black as Zoe's. Neither are show dog quality but they are my 'furbabies' and I am so thankful for them both









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's a link for Angels Maltese talking about babydoll faces.

http://www.angelmaltese.com/risque/index.htm


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Slightly off topic. I just wanted to thank you for LOOKING at Mr Wookie.









Back on topic, so if the rule of thumb is two fingers width between the eyes and one finger's width on nose then it's a two to one no matter what the size is, yes? So couldn't it be like 6 x 3 hehehehe? or 4 x 2?







I think the term "baby doll face" is used somewhat like the term "teacup". It's to attact attention or to denote size. I see so many if not every newspaper ad or ad in DogFancy say "babydoll faces"... that says to me it's a selling term.

Mr Wookie has a very tiny face, that is all I am sure of.

enJOY!
Melanie



> In my opinion a babydoll face would apply to Brit's Toy & Cosy and also Miss. Melanie's Mr. Wookie, Charmypoo's Nibbler and there's a couple more, but I can't seem to remember who they are. Look at their faces and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

